# What else tarantulas is totally black?



## BillyG (Sep 22, 2010)

I already have Grammostola Pulchra,but it's a juvenile,And I always fascinated by black ts,yesterday I ask about Haplopelma Minax,but there's no place I can find on internet to buy it,so I wanna ask you guys is there any black Ts out there other than G.Pulchra or H.minax?maybe Hysterocrates hercules??


----------



## Arachnos482 (Sep 22, 2010)

Have you looked at the Haplopelma Hainana?


----------



## BillyG (Sep 22, 2010)

Arachnos482 said:


> Have you looked at the Haplopelma Hainana?


Yeah I have a hainanum,about 4-5 inches female,aggressive but their color actually is more emmm....very deep blue and grey.


----------



## Zoltan (Sep 22, 2010)

_Lampropelma nigerrimum_ & _Lampropelma_ sp. "Borneo Black".


----------



## Arachnos482 (Sep 22, 2010)

O, wasn't aware, still a nice looking T, wouldn't mind getting one for myself.


----------



## Arachnos482 (Sep 22, 2010)

Selenocosmia dichromata is also blackish...


----------



## BillyG (Sep 22, 2010)

Arachnos482 said:


> O, wasn't aware, still a nice looking T, wouldn't mind getting one for myself.


What?Hainanum?Yeah she's very beautiful,she showed me her fangs couple times when I tried to clean the habitat,but she never actually bit me or anything,more rather go away or go under hide.but still beware!!


----------



## BillyG (Sep 22, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> _Lampropelma nigerrimum_ & _Lampropelma_ sp. "Borneo Black".


o yea!this is one of the species I didn't paid attention very much,thanks man!:clap:


----------



## Larkin (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,

the species from Hainan island is not totally black as it has at least white prominent cheliceral "beard" ;-)

But there are some nice black species from Borneo apart from _Lampropelma_ sp "Borneo Black". 
They are present in the hobby uder the names Ornithoctoninae sp. Kalimantan Borneo and Theraphosidae sp. "Ebony" Borneo.

Cheers,
Tomasz


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Sep 22, 2010)

Grand Canyon Black
Aphonopelma Behlei


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Sep 22, 2010)

Isn't there a Pampho and a Hysterocrates spp. that is totally black?


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Sep 22, 2010)

Rowdy Hotel said:


> Grand Canyon Black
> Aphonopelma Behlei


They're not totally black.  They have a green sheen and red setae.

_Aphonopelma reversum_ is totally black.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 22, 2010)

In my experience A. behlei has not been entirely or really black. 
I'd go with Brachypelma vagans. One of my ladies is the deepest most beautiful black I've ever seen. 
Her butt's red but that's only her butt, so I thought to suggest it. 
That plus how affordable and readily available they are plus your fascination with black, 
I'd go for it.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Sep 22, 2010)

ive never seen one in person, only in pictures and i dont even know if they keep it in the same genus anymore but ive heard that Brachypelma schroederi is totally black. And if my memory serves me correct Pamphobeteus antinous is also black. but i honestly dont mess with new worlds all to much so im kinda guessing on those two. as far as OW theyve already been listed, being two of my favorite all black spiders. ;P


----------



## BillyG (Sep 22, 2010)

Wowww,thank y'all!!They're all looks like black velvet,and most important thing is!!:they're pretty easy to find!:worship:


----------



## pato_chacoana (Sep 23, 2010)

Pamphobeteus sp. undescribed from North Peru:







Pato


----------



## Arachnos482 (Sep 23, 2010)

Most b. albopilosum  are covered with dark brown to black hair. It has a golden-bronze sheen due to longer gold hairs that cover the whole body...


----------



## Larkin (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

going that way every taratula is totally black... 
We just need to get rid of that colorful hair that covers their bodies by frying them in deep hot oil for example... ;-) 
Just see how black is this deeply fried tarantula!

By the way, here is my Ornithoctoninae sp. Kalimantan female:



Cheers,
Tomasz


----------



## Arachnos482 (Sep 23, 2010)

Have you had a look at Phlogiellus baeri?


----------



## Larkin (Sep 23, 2010)

Arachnos482 said:


> Have you had a look at C. elegans?



Hi,

To be honest I haven't seen a female of mine for quite a long time as she is always hiding deep in her burrow ;-)

I hope you take no offence, I know what you mean. We may say the female from the picture I have just posted is not totally black too, as it has two paired pale abdominal dots on the dorsal surface ;-)

Cheers,
Tomasz


----------



## Arachnos482 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey Larkin,

No i don't take offense at all, why should i, i'm not petty, that's black enough for me...


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have two female *Brachybelma schroederi* that are black.

View attachment 86282


----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 24, 2010)

Larkin said:


> By the way, here is my Ornithoctoninae sp. Kalimantan female:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice spider :clap: Haven't seen one of those before. Real beauty.

I was going to suggest _L. nigerrimum_, but I got beaten to the punch.


----------



## robd (Sep 24, 2010)

Aphonopelma eutylenum is a nice colored black, with kind of a brown hue to it.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Sep 24, 2010)

Zoltan said:


> _Lampropelma nigerrimum_


Here are some pic's of my  Lampropelma nigerrimum...































My all black T! 

Peace!!!!


----------



## BillyG (Sep 24, 2010)

Larkin said:


> Hi,
> 
> going that way every taratula is totally black...
> We just need to get rid of that colorful hair that covers their bodies by frying them in deep hot oil for example... ;-)
> ...


you know what,for those people who actually fried tarantulas,better than saying "they should all go to hell",I really rather praying for their freaking ugly mind!              and btw,wow that T you got there,she's gorgeous.:drool:


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Sep 24, 2010)

BillyG said:


> you know what,for those people who actually fried tarantulas,better than saying "they should all go to hell",I really rather praying for their freaking ugly mind!              and btw,wow that T you got there,she's gorgeous.:drool:


billy understand that only a few cultures keep T's as a pet. most actually either leave them alone entirely or fry them up as food. its funny that such a topic came about cuz just today i put a bet down with a coworker that before a year has passed from todays date that i will have eaten a "prepared" tarantula. If you eliminate the idea of accepting another persons views then uve become blind to the idea of social growth. i feel that we should embrace the idea that these beautiful creatures serve a higher purpose for some cultures. Also...realize we eat beef every day but over in India cows are held to higher regard than human beings. Food for thought so to speak :}


----------



## BillyG (Sep 24, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> billy understand that only a few cultures keep T's as a pet. most actually either leave them alone entirely or fry them up as food. its funny that such a topic came about cuz just today i put a bet down with a coworker that before a year has passed from todays date that i will have eaten a "prepared" tarantula. If you eliminate the idea of accepting another persons views then uve become blind to the idea of social growth. i feel that we should embrace the idea that these beautiful creatures serve a higher purpose for some cultures. Also...realize we eat beef every day but over in India cows are held to higher regard than human beings. Food for thought so to speak :}


I actually just realize that after those words came out,after all myself and lots people and tarantulas or anything else are both not vegetarian ourself,so eat meat or vegatable or those who eaten tarantulas or anything in this circle of life,we actually obey it really good so should feel proud,so I deeply sorry for the words,that sounds kinda control freak(which I'm not),here's I and you guys and more and more people getting to love these beautiful creatures and our whole website,that's enough to prove this beautiful bussiness that we all minding.:worship:


----------



## AmbushArachnids (Sep 26, 2010)

Only eat the captive bred!


----------

